Can Google app engine support big web apps like social websites? - kimmy13
======
smadge
The massive image sharing and social media network Snapchat uses Google App
Engine.*

* [https://www.theinformation.com/Why-Google-s-Cloud-Needs-Snap...](https://www.theinformation.com/Why-Google-s-Cloud-Needs-Snapchat)

------
nostrademons
Like SnapChat?

------
iamtrying
Google Cloud Platform - is amazing, almost better then Amazon. i bought some
CentOS 7 instances and its working great. You can run tons of products and its
challenging to take down Amazon.

